# Vostok Troika



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

Whilst looking through the different Vostok watches, I've spotted some models called Troika. Some adverts claim 30M water resistance, while others have the same watch down at 200M with one having an amphibia back to it. Does anyone have one or know about them as I quite fancy one in preference to the scuba guy amphibia that I was going to order, but only if they are a proper rather than 'style' diver watch. Otherwise I'm going to stick with the amphibia.

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Whilst looking through the different Vostok watches, I've spotted some models called Troika. Some adverts claim 30M water resistance, while others have the same watch down at 200M with one having an amphibia back to it. Does anyone have one or know about them as I quite fancy one in preference to the scuba guy amphibia that I was going to order, but only if they are a proper rather than 'style' diver watch. Otherwise I'm going to stick with the amphibia.
> 
> Cheers, Ian.


I don't know these sub Trojka watches, but I'm not trustful for this brand.

My only Trojka, bought new, has lost the glass when I took away the bezel :wallbash: . Then I discovered the glass were not of the right size, and it was glued onto the bezel...

:angry2:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Your experience doesn't bode well for WR.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Easy solution there... get the scubadoobeedoo and the troika


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Easy solution there... get the scubadoobeedoo and the troika


Only want to buy 1 Vostok as there are too many other interesting makes to collect for more than one of each, so gotta get it right.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, then you need a safe bet and the scubadude is a safe bet.

I like this one but I never see it in the forums so it's probably not one of everybody's favourites...


----------

